# Reporting Season



## The Mint Man (30 January 2008)

I thought that instead of having to visit each stocks thread we could post them up here as well, so that we dont miss out on anything Considering there will be a barrage of companies reporting around about now.

So The first big one out today seems to be WOW, Please see your brokers site or the ASX for full report.



> WOOLWORTHS LIMITED A.B.N 88 000 014 675
> 30 January 2008
> *FIRST HALF YEAR SALES RESULTS FOR THE 27 WEEKS TO 30 DECEMBER 2007​**SALES OF $24.0 BILLION
> UP 8.6% OR $1.9 BILLION*​“Our second quarter sales results reflect the continuation of the strong sales growth being
> ...




Cheers


----------



## ROE (30 January 2008)

Based on those figures in my book WOW is way over valued. 
Time for the price to come back to earth soon.


----------



## numbercruncher (30 January 2008)

I would think that considering food price Inflation seems to have run well above their sales gain that it isnt a particularily great result, would be interesting to know how many individual items they sold as opposed to the previous year. Just to measure if they are selling more or just getting higher prices.


----------



## Buffettology (30 January 2008)

ROE said:


> Based on those figures in my book WOW is way over valued.
> Time for the price to come back to earth soon.




Me too.


----------



## Viginti (30 January 2008)

ALS reported today...



> Strength in the renovations market has helped industrial brands company Alesco Corporation Ltd to a 16.7 per cent lift in first half profit, and the company expects earnings to continue to grow over the rest of the year.
> 
> Alesco, which supplies specialist branded products in Australia and New Zealand, made a net profit of $31.47 million as its bottom line was boosted by a strong performance in its building products, and construction and mining divisions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julia (30 January 2008)

Great idea to have this thread, Mint Man.  Many thanks.

Re WOW:  it was indeed marked down after this result.
Still has little viable competition.
You could play tennis in aisles at Coles in this town.


----------



## TheAbyss (30 January 2008)

QGC - Qld Gas Company

This stock is punching above its weight.

Entire document here. http://qgc.com.au/01_cms/details.asp?ID=90

Highlights
§ Production increased as planned – Daily gas production reached the equivalent of 32.9 PJ a year during December 2007.
§ Gas sales – Gas sales for the December quarter totalled 5.8 petajoules (PJ), which represents an increase of 21% on the September quarter result.
§ Further reserves upgrade announced – On 18 December 2007, QGC announced a 19% upgrade of its proved and probable (2P) reserves following an independent review of its gas production and exploration activities to 30 September 2007. 
§ 60 wells drilled to end December 2007 – In the half year, QGC drilled 60 wells in line with its $260 million development budget and $56 million exploration program. The QGC average time for drilling reduced to just over three days per well.
§ Power station hedge agreed and construction commenced – In October 2007, work commenced on the construction of the 140 MW Condamine Power Station near Miles in southern Queensland. In November, QGC agreed a hedge arrangement with AGL Energy Limited (AGL) for 66% of the power station’s output.
§ Wallumbilla Pipeline to be developed by AGL – In mid-January 2008, AGL agreed to build a 115 km gas pipeline linking QGC’s gas production areas with Wallumbilla. QGC will have the right to buy back in for 50% of the pipeline at cost.
§ Water sales agreed for Miles – Also in January 2008, QGC agreed a 20-year
arrangement with Murilla Shire Council to supply more than half a billion litres of drinking water to the town of Miles in southern Queensland.


----------



## ROE (31 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Great idea to have this thread, Mint Man.  Many thanks.
> 
> Re WOW:  it was indeed marked down after this result.
> Still has little viable competition.
> You could play tennis in aisles at Coles in this town.




Coles has the best man (Archie Norman) in supermarket on WOW tail right now
if he can pull the same magic he did for asda in UK, WOW will be in trouble in a few years.


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 July 2010)

Case for a continued decline in market prices comes in the form of worsening company earnings. Beginning of article by FN Arena considers worse to come globally. 

http://www.investsmart.com.au/news/articles.asp?ArticleID=86


> Following recent profit warnings from companies including Caltex ((CTX)) and Macquarie Group ((MQG)), the underlying trend in earnings expectations for ASX200 companies is now firmly negative.* Australia has been leading the rest of the world and earnings trends in other regions, including the US and Asia, have now equally reversed.*
> 
> While this does not mean FY11 forecasts in Australia will be reduced by at least 6% on average in the year ahead, it does indicate share prices could well remain under pressure for a while to come. *Historically, share prices do not tend* *to respond favourably when confronted with falling expectations for* *corporate earnings as well as falling forecasts for **economic growth.*


----------



## ROE (3 August 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Case for a continued decline in market prices comes in the form of worsening company earnings. Beginning of article by FN Arena considers worse to come globally.
> 
> http://www.investsmart.com.au/news/articles.asp?ArticleID=86




I wouldn't use those 2 companies as asx200 benchmark

One is a bank that is highly leverage and most people don't really know what they do with their money and what derivatives time bomb they are in

The other low margin cynical business which waste most of their cash upgrading new refinery just to be in the business

Look at their younger distance cousins for some real guidance DMP NVT SUL 
ONT TRS FLT.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 August 2013)

Any of the FA guys have a comment on results as a whole so far?  Thanks


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 February 2015)

Half yearly reporting season could see some price action with the associated stocks. With commodities sliding down hill over the last six months should make for an interesting season.


----------



## PinguPingu (11 February 2015)

Insurers are getting hit hard as international competition moves in.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 February 2015)

PinguPingu said:


> Insurers are getting hit hard as international competition moves in.



Who and where mate?


----------



## SuperGlue (21 July 2017)

FYI

https://www.commsec.com.au/content/...mSec_Reporting_Season_Calendar_August2017.pdf


----------



## greggles (26 February 2018)

Reporting season on the ASX is about to expose the zombie companies

As the reporting season draws to a close, the ASX walking dead are about to be exposed.


----------

